# من يمسكم يمس حدقه عينى



## soso a (28 يونيو 2011)

​*من يمسكم يمس حدقه عينى نثق بوعودك يا يسوع وهذا سر قوتنا*​ 







​


----------



## kalimooo (28 يونيو 2011)

كان نفسي احطلك تقييم
بس مش رضي
هابقى ارجع
هههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (28 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> كان نفسي احطلك تقييم
> بس مش رضي
> هابقى ارجع
> هههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى كليمو 

يكفى وجودك فى تصميمى المتواضع 

هو ده التقييم ليا 

ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## النهيسى (3 يوليو 2011)

فعلا وأنا كنت هقيم الموضوع
والمنتدى رفض
فى منتهى الجمال
وتناسق الألوان وجميله​


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> فعلا وأنا كنت هقيم الموضوع
> والمنتدى رفض
> فى منتهى الجمال
> وتناسق الألوان وجميله​




ميرسى يا استاذ 

يكفينى كلامك المشجع ليا 


بجد هو ده التقييم ليا 

الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 يوليو 2011)

يسوع انت املى ورجائى وسر قوتى


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> يسوع انت املى ورجائى وسر قوتى




اكيد هو امالنا ورجائنا وسر قوتنا 

ميرسى لحضرتك


----------



## marcelino (3 يوليو 2011)

الصورة حلوة بس الآيه مكتوبه غلط .. هى : من يمسكم يمس حدقه عينه​


----------



## أنجيلا (3 يوليو 2011)

*جميلة يا قمر*
*يسوع يباركك*


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *جميلة يا قمر*
> *يسوع يباركك*



ميرسى يا قمره 

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## dodo jojo (3 يوليو 2011)

الصوره اكثر من رااااااااااااائه .. شكرا


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2011)

dodo jojo قال:


> الصوره اكثر من رااااااااااااائه .. شكرا




ميرسى ليك 

نورت التصميم


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> الصورة حلوة بس الآيه مكتوبه غلط .. هى : من يمسكم يمس حدقه عينه​



عادى يا مارسلينو 

انا اتكلمت بالسان المسيح 

كانه بيكلمك 

ويقولك واعده ليك 

ان لو حد مسك يبقى مس عينه 

مش لازم الكلام الحرفى انا مش بهتم بيه 

وميرسى على العموم للملاحظه 

واسفه اتاخرت فى الرد مش شفته 
لسه شايفه دلوقتى 
نورت الموضوع


----------

